# Fallen Soldier



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I was having a bit of a trip down memory lane tonight and I came across this video of this memorial service. I have mentioned in places that I have had the honor of working with military and police K9s over the years. This guy was one of the ones that really just stuck in my heart. For a few days I was taking care of him during my twelve hour shifts. He was my main focus, since I tended to do the best with the critical care patients, and I enjoyed getting to focus most of my energy on one particular case at a time.

It made me smile just a bit to find this video. Especially since I recognized something in it that I remembered making when I saw it. Back when we were making our own clay pawprints (the crematory does it now for us), my signature that I did them was either a little bone for dogs or a little fish for cats. 

Link Here

The old guy was a total sweetheart. I sat at his side when he passed and I personally saw to his care after. RIP handsome man.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

These dogs are incredible. Thank you for being with Lucky when he left our world. He had such a kind face. Good boy, Lucky.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

/Salutes Lucky......Rest In Peace Old Boy...Thank you for your service


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Run free, F113. 

Run free.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

It was nice to see a memorial for him. It was obvious the people who came with him loved him dearly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

That sweet face . RIP Lucky


----------

